# Primary school teaching



## onekeano (21 Aug 2006)

Just wondering if anyone could throw some light on the following:

My daugther is thinking of doing Arts in Maynooth followed by 18 months in St Pats to become a primary school teach. I'd be grateful if anyone could provide an insight into others experience as to how feasible this is.

Or alternatively if there is a better route I'd appreiciate any guideance.

Roy


----------



## aonfocaleile (21 Aug 2006)

She should be aware that the post grad in primary teaching is *very* difficult to get. Its very popular and places are limited (when the course is advertised - its by no means guaranteed that its run every year - it depends on teacher numbers) Its also based on an interview rather than a points system. What about this as an alternative?  http://www.hiberniacollege.net/

If she's going to do an Arts degree, then there is no need for her to make a decision yet (especially if she's got 3 years in Maynooth to look forward to, the lucky gal!) The post grad is certainly one option though and AFAIK its also run in Mary I in Limerick and in Marino College of Education. 
It all depends on her circumstances - has she just got her LC results or is she thinking ahead to this time next year?


----------



## onekeano (21 Aug 2006)

Hi aonfocaleile,

She's just completed the LC and received the offer of Maynooth this morning ...phew!.......

That option of Hibernia College looks very interesting and I will definitely look into that further.

From your post it sounds like Pat's is a long shot for the Post Grad - does the same go for Limerick or Marino (which would be ideal as we are in Glasnevin)? I know it's looking out a good bit into the future but just like to be tuned into the possible future options.

Thanks
Roy


----------



## Ciaran (21 Aug 2006)

Pat's, Mary I and Marino are equally difficult to get into for the Post-Grad. I wouldn't rule out Hibernia - there are also quite a few options in England/Belfast. If she's really interested in doing primary teaching, would heartily recommend that she chooses Irish as one of her degree subjects. If she then decides to pursue the post-grad overseas, she'll be far more employable when she comes back (she won't have to do the Irish exam when she gets a job. This is very difficult and can hold up your progress on the pay scale for quite a few years.)


----------



## aonfocaleile (21 Aug 2006)

As far as I am aware, the course is difficult to get a place on full stop. Also, I don't think there is a central applications facility and you have to apply to individual colleges. Most applicants would apply to all of them. There is also the option of going to the UK to do the postgrad which a friend of mine has recently done. Then you need to do some kind of Irish exam to be recognised in Ireland. The Irish aspect is important - you can do an Irish oral exam to get the post grad in Ireland which gives you extra marks so its worth keeping her standard of Irish up to LC honours standard at least. Hopefully when the time comes she won't have a problem, but she needs to be aware that its not a guaranteed route into teaching.


----------



## onekeano (21 Aug 2006)

Ciaran / Aonfocal,

Many thanks for the advice - plenty to think about there...

I'll brief her to make sure she's aware what she's signing up for.

Roy


----------



## onekeano (21 Aug 2006)

Sorry AF & Ciaran,

Someone mentioned to me that Pat's look somewhat favourably on applicants who have done Humanities as part of their degree - would you know if that is the case?

Roy


----------



## aonfocaleile (21 Aug 2006)

It could be the case but its a bit hit and miss. I know of people who've done subjects like Irish, English etc and haven't got a place whereas people with commerce degrees have. I would imagine the humanities area would give you a slight advantage though.


----------



## Ciaran (21 Aug 2006)

As far as I know there aren't any guarantees about anything. The essential requirement is for an undergrad - I've friends with degrees in social work, law and biochemistry who got into the postgrad in Pat's. If she's really serious about primary teaching, her BA won't matter. The only essential would be Irish. As I said, this will save hassle down the line. I think the most important thing would be for her to use her time in Maynooth to engage in 'teaching-related' activities - e.g. get involved in clubs & socs, maybe substitute teaching, voluntary work during the holidays etc. It all sounds very hard-nosed but as the competition is fierce, she's better off to start preparing herself now. Good luck anyway!


----------



## mary t (23 Aug 2006)

My daughter did this. It is hard to get into St Pats and they only advertise around Christmas. Its a long time to wait with no guarantees....all based on an interview. My daughter was lucky. But she knows of lots of others who weren't.It is possible to go to England and to do the same course in a year. The irish can be done at a later date while your daughter is teaching.


----------



## delboy159 (24 Aug 2006)

I don't know if it's been stated as fact in this thread already - but she must have a minimum of a C3 in Honours Irish to be accepted to any of the Primary teaching postgrad courses..  And yes the "extra work" that shows an interest and a focus in teaching does make her application more favourable.  

Also, be aware that there is an initiative to promote males into Primary teaching - which, if succesful will make things even more competitive...

I would plan in the future to have this as an ideal plan A, but have an equally desirable Plan B and C also - be it to do a H Dip in Education so she can become a Secondary School teacher OR going abroad to get the Primary teaching OR a different career path altogether...

Either way, she's going to College - without a doubt this best time of anyones life, don't have her worrying too much about 3 years time (thats a parents job)... There's friends to be made, J1s for travelling, foreign students with their own perspective on life - College is only 3 years... You can worry about career and work for the next 50 yerars!


----------



## onekeano (24 Aug 2006)

Thanks Mary and Dellboy for teh words of advice.

Dellboy.... 





delboy159 said:


> Either way, she's going to College - without a doubt this best time of anyones life, don't have her worrying too much about 3 years time (thats a parents job)...


 - I thought that having dragged her this far my worrying phase should be over and it's up to her to start taking the burden now?

Roy


----------



## extopia (28 Aug 2006)

Does anyone have any details or recommendations about the study in UK option?


----------



## aonfocaleile (28 Aug 2006)

Have a trawl through http://www.ucas.ac.uk/


----------

